# Welche Pflanzen für Bachlauf?



## Doc (17. Apr. 2012)

Hi zusammen,

welche Pflanzen eignen sich denn für die Bepflanzung (auch Filterung) im Bachlauf?
Momentan steht eine __ Schwertlilie drin ... aber würde das gerne noch ausbauen ... 
Strömung vorhanden


----------



## MadDog (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Bachlauf?*

Hallo Markus,
ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren einen Bachlauf angelegt, den ich momentan aber neu mache, da ich einige Fehler gemacht hatte, wie z.B. eine zu dünne Folie.
Ich habe in meinem Bachlauf folgende Pflanzen gesetzt:
div. __ Iris, __ Zwergrohrkolben, __ Schilf, __ Bachbunge, __ Wasserminze, 
Bilder kannst du in meinen Alben sehen. 

Solltest du noch Pflanzen (Ableger) benötigen, dann melde dich bei mir.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## willi1954 (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für Bachlauf?*

Moin

also bei mir wachsen bevorzugt Tannenwedel, Gelbfelberich, __ Bachbunge, __ Pfeilkraut,Bachnelkwurz, __ Sumpfdotterblume.
Sie überstehen auch problemlos den Winter ohne Wasser und treiben wieder kräftig aus.

LG Willi


----------

